# Baltimore, MD Sub needed.



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

Subcontractor needed for 1 KFC in Baltimore.

Snow Plowing, Salting, and minor Sidewalk Shoveling.

$100 to Plow or $80 to Spread Salt per occurance.

15 Minutes - In and out.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Im interested i tried calling you but it goes to a fax machine, give me a call 443-929-6140


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

pmed you
thanks
-Nick


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Baltimore Subcontractor*

Thank you.
Position has been filled.


----------

